# UV LED strips?



## PhotonWrangler

Are there any decent UV LED strips out there? Virtually all of the ones I'm seeing online claim to be 395-405nm "UV" but they're really violet. I'm looking for a real 365nm-375nm product.


----------



## lucca brassi

http://www.luminus.com/products/uv.html


----------



## PhotonWrangler

lucca brassi said:


> http://www.luminus.com/products/uv.html



Thank you Lucca.


----------



## leadfoot13us

I am curious at what are you trying to do with these UV lights?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I'm looking for something for outdoor Halloween decoration using fluorescent/GITD materials. I could use a long blacklight fluorescent tube but I don't like the idea of hanging a fragile glass lamp outdoors.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Well I settled on a 5 meter strip of 5050 NUV LEDs, 60 LEDs in the strip. They seem to fluoresce things okay-ish on the reel. I need to stretch out the strip and do a test in a darkened room to see if they'll have enough throw for my intended use.

Fortunately I have a lot of time to work this out before Halloween.


----------

